# New to Expat



## huryde (Aug 25, 2011)

29 year old American working for a promising consumer electronic accessary company in San Diego here. My job is asking if I will do 12-18 months in Suzhou China. I have already been traveling to and from for 2-3 months at a time for the last year setting the factory up. Production will start soon and they want me there because of the good attitude and positive outlook on the culture and vision for the project.

What do I need to ask for?

What are the do's and dont's?

Thanks, 
Jesse A


----------



## cucas (Sep 22, 2011)

do you mean you will come to China and live for a long time?your question is about your work or your life in China?


----------



## Dai-polo (Oct 10, 2011)

I work in international company and my european colleagues told me that, the company prepared all the documtation and applied for the working visa of them. Then they were invited by the company and visited China shortly. During the short stay, they went for different ministries, for health check, for gain permission, etc. 

Then they went back and came to China again according to their working visa and contract. Company prepared the living matters for them.

So,
my proposal will be,

Contract
Confirm with your employer, which kind of contract you will sign, Term, payment, tax, how about your contract after this staying in China, your position in US, etc

Visa
Confirm with your employer, which kind of visa you will have, do they do the application, is there any other additional obligation you will take, duration...

Living
Confirm with your employer, they will arrange your living or you have to prepare by yourself. How about the allowance, insurance. language requirement or preparation, training...How about the vacations back to US and company-paid flight...

Private matter
Private planning, weather, food quality...long time... homesick

I am not sure if my ideas help you... Anyway, good luck


----------

